# Ohio Hud Work



## Kor Management (Aug 5, 2015)

Whom has all the contracts in the Ohio area, I am just curious to know.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm curious why you would be curious to know.....


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> I'm curious why you would be curious to know.....



I'm curious why anyone would actually WANT to do HUD work. Pre foreclosure usually pays better unless you work direct.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I'm curious why anyone would actually WANT to do HUD work. Pre foreclosure usually pays better unless you work direct.


Honestly, I don't care if it's HUD, Fannie, Freddie, Fargo, or Flinstone. Give me the right number and I'll go to work.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

safeguard dropout said:


> Honestly, I don't care if it's HUD, Fannie, Freddie, Fargo, or Flinstone. Give me the right number and I'll go to work.



Every single one of us feels that way.

Post conveyance HUD work like what PK Management and companies like that offer will put you in the poor house quicker than just burning your money for heat.:vs_no_no_no:


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

OK I get what you're saying...I thought you were saying HUD sucks just because it's HUD.



Craigslist Hack said:


> ......what PK Management and companies like that offer will put you in the poor house.....


Accepting what most any companies "offer" will put you in the poor house....but the opening offer and the final deal is rarely the same.


----------



## PPArt (Jun 3, 2014)

We were getting a bunch of calls wanting us to contract so if you really want to get in there I bet it would be pretty easy.


----------



## PPArt (Jun 3, 2014)

They were Market Ready and BLM. They seemed pretty desperate but we aren't so we never responded.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*BLM I got their pricelist lately*

I can't see an item on there, that would not cost you money to do. Its insane.


----------



## daniel.franco26leo (Jan 14, 2016)

im interested in HUD work pm me


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Omg...


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The walking dead....


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

I wouldn't even leave my house with that pitiful excuse for a price list, yet there are others that are interested, go figure


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> The walking dead....


What is wrong with these people? :vs_worry:


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> What is wrong with these people? :vs_worry:


What is right may be the shortlist....:vs_worry:


----------

